# Fcs Workshop



## DRAVEN (Oct 2, 2003)

Hey you guys..time for another FCS KALI workshop @ Ed Parker's Karate studio in Pasadena.

Rico Cortes will be Flying in from Florida to teach new FCS material and sharpen old ones.  We welcome anyone from no experience to advance.  Bottom line just have fun.

We're lookin @ Dec. 6 SAT.
time: 10-12 and 1-3pm or as long as we can go.
fee: $60
COntact: Rich Verdejo @ rich873@aol.com or call(626)792-6408

stay tunes for new updates.


----------



## kenpohands (Oct 2, 2003)

Hello All, 
Just want to add that I (Angelo Collado) will join Ricco and the FCS gang as well. I will be teaching a section on the Kenpo Karambit . Introduction/Drills into the use of the Karambit within the Kenpo System. It will be fun. A lot of hard-core training.
Hope to see you all there. 
Angelo Collado
http://www.kenpokarambit.com
http://www.kenpohands.com


----------



## DRAVEN (Oct 2, 2003)

Awesome! Rico from FCS and Angelo from Kenpo Kerambit, an event that you just can't miss.  It'll be full of knowledge and fun.


----------

